
Ask HN: Do you trust Google WiFi to not collect data? - Calvin02
I would like to replace my wifi routers with Google Wifi devices but it isn&#x27;t clear what Google collects and what it doesn&#x27;t.<p>This page isn&#x27;t clear either: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;wifi&#x2F;answer&#x2F;6246642?hl=en<p>&quot;....some information (such as the association of your Google Account to your Google Wifi network) is stored by Google even if all privacy controls are turned off.&quot;
======
PaulHoule
No.

If you want a good WiFi experience get these

[https://www.amazon.com/Ubiquiti-Networks-802-11ac-Dual-
Radio...](https://www.amazon.com/Ubiquiti-Networks-802-11ac-Dual-Radio-UAP-AC-
PRO-
US/dp/B015PRO512/ref=sr_1_3?hvadid=1312755550&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&keywords=ubiquiti+networks&qid=1560193299&s=gateway&sr=8-3)

------
epc
I found they were not particularly good.

I mean, performance was fantastic when they worked, but I found multiple
devices (mostly computers like Macs but some other things like a TV) would
"lose connectivity" with them while showing decent signal. On investigation
with the computers they would send packets to the Google AP but get nothing
back. The only way I found I could reestablish connectivity was a hard
shutdown/restart of the affected device (simply disabling/reenabling the Wifi
on the device had no effect). There were no errors or logs on the Google WiFi
app to tell me what was going on from the access points' perspective.

I switched to eeros and the problems disappeared.

------
anon_z88
LOL not in a million years

